# ok pulling the trigger cuz i value my oil pan



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

soo some time ago i thought i wanna get low so i bought a tank 








then didnt really have the bills to drop on the rest but the tuesday this happened
















so i now have since went to aac.com and now i have
parts!!!!








more to come as more parts are aquired


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

should look good. how about some more pics of the car.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*

uve got some mighty big bumpers to be goin air....u gonna break something son


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_uve got some mighty big bumpers to be goin air....u gonna break something son

that was my first thought. my gli lip looks smaller than the rieger lip, im not that low and my lip is close to the ground.


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

lip sits about 4" off the ground as is right now so its got room to go down haha
ask and you shall recieve








































http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (gtiguy18t)*

"I hate you, I wanted to be the first person at the gtg with air."








Suggestion, get the bodywork finished!


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

second that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif body work then air bags


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (gregvh)*

u can set that lip on the ground in front and it'll tuck most tire, but i agree, u should finish body work, then do the air.


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_u can set that lip on the ground in front and it'll tuck most tire, but i agree, u should finish body work, then do the air. 

well i would finish it first buttt i keep hitting my lip and rear valance so air ride first to keep body work in one piece


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (gtiguy18t)*

Ok makes sense then http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but body work shortyl afterwards ... make it one big reveal


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (gtiguy18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiguy18t* »_
well i would finish it first buttt i keep hitting my lip and rear valance so air ride first to keep body work in one piece

Not to be a di&*, but you don't hit your lip. You have had your car in primer since I moved here. Since then you added a roll cage, new wheels, and god knows what else. You *NEED* to paint your friggen car!


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_
Not to be a di&*, but you don't hit your lip. You have had your car in primer since I moved here. Since then you added a roll cage, new wheels, and god knows what else. You *NEED* to paint your friggen car!

i neeeed to build MY car at My pace paint will come i have stoped doing body work dues to dystroying my rear bummper via a racoon and cracking my front due to effing brys driveway and the thing is im doing the work not a shop so it does not get done as fast or timely


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (gtiguy18t)*

I think if this guy is here to do an air build, then we should talk about the air build.
This isnt the MKIV forums where we tell everyone what to do







.
Paint when you want to paint it...lets see that bucket dumped


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_I think if this guy is here to do an air build, then we should talk about the air build.
This isnt the MKIV forums where we tell everyone what to do







.
Paint when you want to paint it...lets see that bucket dumped









this guy


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_I think if this guy is here to do an air build, then we should talk about the air build.

Ok, so lets talk about his build.
What struts do you have? Compressors? And are you keeping the 2 vavle setup?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

Wait, yeah i jsut saw that.. 2 valves







unless the other 2/4/6 arent pictured...


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Wait, yeah i jsut saw that.. 2 valves







unless the other 2/4/6 arent pictured... 

i think he meant just front back as in 4 valves...its all good newb mistake we all made it


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
i think he meant just front back as in 4 valves...its all good newb mistake we all made it

I think they're referring to the fact that among his collection of parts, it looks like he only has 2 valves in the pile.


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_
I think they're referring to the fact that among his collection of parts, it looks like he only has 2 valves in the pile. 
pile-o-parts was a budget birthday gift im ordering 2 more maybe 7 if cash allows as far as bags i haven't sourced yet but i would like to do firestone rears they seem to have decent lift propertys and as for fronts ied like to get the bag that i can put over coils and use my fully threaded weitecs if i can find a place to rebuild them.. compresser is going to end up being a vair prolly 380c maybe a 400 idk yet spent most the night makeing the dual gage pod and ended up scraping the project due to a minor oversite i cut them in backwards







but things are moveing along


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_
Not to be a di&*, but you don't hit your lip. You have had your car in primer since I moved here. Since then you added a roll cage, new wheels, and god knows what else. You *NEED* to paint your friggen car!

tell us how you really feel


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (gtiguy18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
i think he meant just front back as in 4 valves...its all good newb mistake we all made it








I'm a newb... 

_Quote, originally posted by *gtiguy18t* »_pile-o-parts was a budget birthday gift im ordering 2 more maybe 7 if cash allows as far as bags i haven't sourced yet but i would like to do firestone rears they seem to have decent lift propertys and as for fronts ied like to get the bag that i can put over coils and use my fully threaded weitecs if i can find a place to rebuild them.. compresser is going to end up being a vair prolly 380c maybe a 400 idk yet spent most the night makeing the dual gage pod and ended up scraping the project due to a minor oversite i cut them in backwards







but things are moveing along 

ok, well i think u got a bit more research to do. how do u go form 2 to 7? u need pairs, not odd #s. firestone bags are pretty much the only 'safe' thing to run in rear. for the fronts, the UVAIR Aerosport bags are the onLY bags u can use to do bag over coils. just FYI. so read some more around other builds, hopefully u'll learn what it all means, and the differences b/w stuff.


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_







I'm a newb... 
ok, well i think u got a bit more research to do. how do u go form 2 to 7? u need pairs, not odd #s. firestone bags are pretty much the only 'safe' thing to run in rear. for the fronts, the UVAIR Aerosport bags are the onLY bags u can use to do bag over coils. just FYI. so read some more around other builds, hopefully u'll learn what it all means, and the differences b/w stuff. 

ahhhh young grasshopper if i were to run 7 it would be for a reason AIR HORNS..... i figger f it i got the horns and the cheep lil compresser thingy dont put out enough air for them so this system will http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif the front are the uvair aerosport that i was refering to my memory just sucks the important question is does anyone know of a place ithat will rebuild struts/coils my witecs are blown out


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (gtiguy18t)*

oh ok.. dont get too ahead of ur self there, "grass hoper" get ur coils fixed or get some that arent blown, get all the parts and start putting stuff together.


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: (gtiguy18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiguy18t* »_
ahhhh young grasshopper 

LOL @ calling Santi a grasshopper....he pretty much owns this forum


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (boostAbear)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boostAbear* »_LOL @ calling Santi a grasshopper....he pretty much owns this forum






















i know i have been lurking in here for mounths 
update made a gage pod thingy today well started it pics later tonight


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (gtiguy18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiguy18t* »_i know i have been lurking in here for months

But yet..

_Quote, originally posted by *gtiguy18t* »_ahhhh young grasshopper 

I heard Santi rolls like this


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_
But yet..
I heard Santi rolls like this










im sure if he meet me he'd like me i roll like this







(no-****)


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (gtiguy18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiguy18t* »_
im sure if he meet me he'd like me i roll like this


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chet Ubetcha* »_









i poped in and saw your car the other day lookin good my friend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (gtiguy18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiguy18t* »_i poped in and saw your car the other day lookin good my friend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*

pics!!!


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_
I think they're referring to the fact that among his collection of parts, it looks like he only has 2 valves in the pile. 

and here is the problem that occurs when i dont read posts...my bad haha


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

nice position for the pods
going to be a pain to run lines to it but will be worth it!


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (LiL ShuteS)*

shouldnt be that bad its a 2000 so no curtin air bags and i got to pull the headliner back out neways so that should make it cake


----------



## dieselgti (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: (gtiguy18t)*

Who's interior is that? I thought you had a black headliner!


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (dieselgti)*

vortex is filled with inconsiderate pricks


_Modified by gtiguy18t at 7:03 PM 10-14-2008_


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (gtiguy18t)*

vortex is filled with inconsiderate pricks


_Modified by gtiguy18t at 7:03 PM 10-14-2008_


----------



## dieselgti (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: (gtiguy18t)*

Damn, I can't wait to see this done!!!


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (dieselgti)*

vortex is filled with inconsiderate pricks


_Modified by gtiguy18t at 7:03 PM 10-14-2008_


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (gtiguy18t)*

vortex is filled with inconsiderate pricks


_Modified by gtiguy18t at 7:03 PM 10-14-2008_


----------



## 29er (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (gtiguy18t)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Full Collapse (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (vrDUCKin)*

So wait.....if you blew your weitecs being kinda low....you're just gonna reuse them and blow them again when you're on air?
Good luck either way bri. Ill see it when its done


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (Full Collapse)*

vortex is filled with inconsiderate pricks


_Modified by gtiguy18t at 7:04 PM 10-14-2008_


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (gtiguy18t)*

you are















The konis are going to be that low, weitecs would probably be lower IMO


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_you are















The konis are going to be that low, weitecs would probably be lower IMO

vortex is filled with inconsiderate pricks


_Modified by gtiguy18t at 7:04 PM 10-14-2008_


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (gtiguy18t)*

vortex is filled with inconsiderate pricks


_Modified by gtiguy18t at 7:04 PM 10-14-2008_


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (gtiguy18t)*

If you only running 6 valves thats not going to give you indepent wheel play.
you need 8


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

vortex is filled with inconsiderate pricks


_Modified by gtiguy18t at 7:05 PM 10-14-2008_


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (gtiguy18t)*

Well, now that makes more sense


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

*FV-QR*

vortex is filled with inconsiderate pricks


_Modified by gtiguy18t at 7:05 PM 10-14-2008_


----------



## dieselgti (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (gtiguy18t)*

I need updates!


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dieselgti)*

well waiting on the parts from aac to get here prolly tomorrow


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (gtiguy18t)*









I'll take one


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*

vortex is filled with inconsiderate pricks


_Modified by gtiguy18t at 7:05 PM 10-14-2008_


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (gtiguy18t)*

vortex is filled with inconsiderate pricks


_Modified by gtiguy18t at 7:06 PM 10-14-2008_


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (gtiguy18t)*

So.... Did you ever finish it?


----------



## sc_rufctr (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (gtiguy18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiguy18t* »_pics!!!


















Great idea... Very original and stealthy.
Our local cops look out for "pillar mounted gauges"... I doubt these could been seen from the outside.
I may do this in my MK3. Hope you don't mind... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (sc_rufctr)*

vortex is filled with inconsiderate pricks


_Modified by gtiguy18t at 7:06 PM 10-14-2008_


----------



## michgo2003 (Jan 11, 2007)

That looks awesome man! Wish I saw this before I bought digital gauges.
Cant wait to see this done. Why different line sizing from gauges and bags?


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (michgo2003)*

vortex is filled with inconsiderate pricks


_Modified by gtiguy18t at 7:06 PM 10-14-2008_


----------



## michgo2003 (Jan 11, 2007)

Oh just a physical size thing, got it. Cool stuff man! The pods did come out as nice as you said they did too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dieselgti (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: (gtiguy18t)*

Wow, that turned out great!!!


----------



## Habafrog (May 2, 2006)

*Re: (gtiguy18t)*

pod came out nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

*FV-QR*

vortex is filled with inconsiderate pricks



_Modified by gtiguy18t at 7:07 PM 10-14-2008_


----------



## ChocolateStyler (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (gtiguy18t)*

nice place for the gauges. i´ve never seen them mounted there before

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ChocolateStyler)*

does anyone else's head hurt trying to read some of this guy's posts?


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_does anyone else's head hurt trying to read some of this guy's posts?
















you should meet him in person...


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_does anyone else's head hurt trying to read some of this guy's posts? <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.verruckt.com/smile/halloween_pumpkin3.gif" BORDER="0">








 vortex is filled with inconsiderate pricks


_Modified by gtiguy18t at 7:07 PM 10-14-2008_


----------



## mk2 2.0 gti (May 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (gtiguy18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiguy18t* »_ most the people who know me know this is how i type and spell so i suck at it i fix cars not wirte novles
 this is tru , dont worrie bri i went to a tech school too


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mk2 2.0 gti)*

vortex is filled with inconsiderate pricks


_Modified by gtiguy18t at 7:07 PM 10-14-2008_


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

great idea for the gauges!


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (silver saloon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver saloon* »_great idea for the gauges!

agreed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (dubbr)*

vortex is filled with inconsiderate pricks 



_Modified by gtiguy18t at 7:02 PM 10-14-2008_


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (gtiguy18t)*

vortex is filled with inconsiderate pricks 



_Modified by gtiguy18t at 7:02 PM 10-14-2008_


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

*FV-QR*

vortex is filled with inconsiderate pricks 



_Modified by gtiguy18t at 7:01 PM 10-14-2008_


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

*FV-QR*

vortex is filled with inconsiderate pricks 



_Modified by gtiguy18t at 7:01 PM 10-14-2008_


----------



## dieselgti (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (gtiguy18t)*

Nice!!! When are the front going to be done? We need better pics!


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dieselgti)*

im sorry but when i saw your gauge pod i got psyched cause it looked good, then i see the switch panel and rear bumper..
dude your **** is haggered...


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I don't get why you made such nice gauge pods, and then half assed those switches...


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbr)*

seriously half assed doesnt even explain it, 1/8th assed if ya asked me, its not even even with the headliner for christ sakes..


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Lol, i was tryin to be a tiny bit nice about it...


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (boostAbear)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boostAbear* »_seriously half assed doesnt even explain it, 1/8th assed if ya asked me, its not even even with the headliner for christ sakes..

LMAO. For real. 
OP: It was addressed within the first few posts this build up shouldnt have started until u finished the body work, but i never realized it was so f'ed up. 
I'll be honest and say the gauge pod didnt look that bad, EVEN THOUGH i wouldnt run one. (someone told me u said i wanted to get 'that sweet pod' from you, i dont remember ever posting on here until now) But then u go and screw those switches on the headliner like that, c'mon. You should've invested in 5 switch box that costs a mere $35 from ebay. i got one, it works great!! 
I hope u clean it all up and dont leave it all half assed cause air is not a system to work properly unless its perfect. Ur gonna have a lot of headaches. 
This car has a mix of cool stuff, and really dumb sh!t. sorry bro, but its just sad to see a car with potential not be cleaned up or have the time needed to make it good, not everyone has the time to do it, but then u shouldnt have gotten into such a time consuming project if u knew u werent gonna finish it.


----------



## 2slogetta (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

I second that







Seen the car in person as well-is anything plumbed yet?


----------



## redvwgti (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (2slogetta)*

this is why ct gets such a bad name these people just throw **** on there cars with no rhyme or reason. plan and think things threw to what u want ur main goal to be. from the looks of it ur car is going 10 different ways u need to step back and think what u really want. if u want a slammed car on bags i would sell that monster body kit maybe get something little, take the extra money and do the air kit right. i would deff listen to anything santi has to say he has done a lot of builds anyone who has been on the air site knows this, he deff wont point u in the wrong direction. but i deff think u need to do a lot more research and figure out a goal. in my opinion subtle changes and making ur car clean is the best way to go.


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

*FV-QR*

my car is just that my car and the "monster body kit" was bought because it goes with my"over all goal" my caqr is going in the correct direction people on here just dont seen to be able to look past the current to the end result dont worrie it will come to gather mark my words it will look perfect when its finished
/end thread


----------



## Rise Above U.K. (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (gtiguy18t)*

Um I'm getting the impression that you think vortex is filled with inconsiderate pricks


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

*FV-QR*

nope thats was a momentary laps in judgement that was never corrected


----------



## absoluturq (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rise Above U.K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rise Above U.K.* »_Um I'm getting the impression that you think vortex is filled with inconsiderate pricks


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (gtiguy18t) (theAntiRiced)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theAntiRiced* »_








You want a waaaamburger and some french cries with that?
look i dont know why this thread came back i posted that a long time ago look at dates im over it and you should be to /end thread http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (gtiguy18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiguy18t* »_dont worrie it will come to gather mark my words it will look perfect when its finished

LOL @ "perfect"


----------



## 2slogetta (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (gtiguy18t) (theAntiRiced)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theAntiRiced* »_








You want a waaaamburger and some french cries with that?

LMAO-


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*

Heres some motivation for you.... however I'm sure you've seen it.


----------



## 2slogetta (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Jeebus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jeebus* »_Heres some motivation for you.... however I'm sure you've seen it. 










Is that from a RSD car?


----------

